# Looking for a specific book



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I read a pretty good book on rewinding motors about 15 years ago.
I can't remember the name of it, but it was considered the bible by a friend of mine who worked at a rewind shop.
Black plastic cover; spiral bound, when you flipped it open in the middle, there were additional spiral sections so that it was actually 4 pages across. Excellent description and diagrams (for us simple guys) of all types of motors.
Do you have any idea the name of this motor winding book? I should have bought a copy back then, but I did not need it.
Now, the boss is considering taking ownership of a Mom & Pop rewind shop and I need to get up to speed real quick.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

subelect said:


> I read a pretty good book on rewinding motors about 15 years ago.
> I can't remember the name of it, but it was considered the bible by a friend of mine who worked at a rewind shop.
> Black plastic cover; spiral bound, when you flipped it open in the middle, there were additional spiral sections so that it was actually 4 pages across. Excellent description and diagrams (for us simple guys) of all types of motors.
> Do you have any idea the name of this motor winding book? I should have bought a copy back then, but I did not need it.
> ...



I know that book.. and have one here somewhere.. It was a great book.. One side was text the other side was diagrams.. Believe it was a guys name started with r OMG the mind is the first thing to go..



Try.... Electric Motor Repair by Robert Rosenberg


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks,
Rick


----------



## acdrive (Jul 9, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I know that book.. and have one here somewhere.. It was a great book.. One side was text the other side was diagrams.. Believe it was a guys name started with r OMG the mind is the first thing to go..
> 
> 
> 
> Try.... Electric Motor Repair by Robert Rosenberg


This is name of the book?

I want to read more about motors.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

acdrive said:


> This is name of the book?
> 
> I want to read more about motors.


Goggle "Electric Motor Repair by Robert Rosenberg"

The best description I found below.

http://elevatorbooks.stores.yahoo.net/elmotrep3rde.html


----------



## acdrive (Jul 9, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Goggle "Electric Motor Repair by Robert Rosenberg"
> 
> The best description I found below.
> 
> http://elevatorbooks.stores.yahoo.net/elmotrep3rde.html


Thanks. Get it. But it seems I can't get it in the bookstore of China.


----------



## ahmededo (Jul 15, 2009)

can i have the book for free? 

because some of my brother needs it 

please thanks very much


----------

